# Took a break from woodworking - hurt myself on the toilet



## JeffP (Aug 4, 2014)

Somebody put together an interesting and remarkable interactive graph of things that send people to the emergency room.

Spoiler alert…almost everything you do is apparently more dangerous than your woodworking…

Emergency room visits


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Geeze, just scrolling the mouse up and down on that graph made me dizzy ! I better go see the Dr to make sure I'm gonna be ok

LOL


----------



## MikeB_UK (Jul 27, 2015)

So, more people are hospitalised by pillows than lawn mowers.

Not even safe to stay in bed :-(


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

If you download the data (it's in a spreadsheet format), there are some pretty entertaining injuries… and lots of room for interpretation on many. For example, kicking a toilet by accident and injuring a toe counts as a 'toilet' accident. As does 'picking one up in the yard' and cutting one's finger on it. Same with pillows, such as "41YOF TOSSED A PILLOW ONTO A BED AND INJURED RIGHT SHOULDER, RIGHT SHOULDER SPRAIN". It also shows how some people will go to the emergency room for some really stupid and non-critical injuries (scrapes, minor cuts, etc…).

Cheers,
Brad


----------

